# 2000 B5 wagon



## Jguzm112 (Jul 13, 2018)

I bought a B5 wagon it’s a 5speed Manuel it basically stock, I’ve been trying to find the specs for the water pump replacement but I’ve had no luck this is my first VW and am looking to have some fun with it


----------



## Racer67 (Jul 16, 2018)

*B5 Wagon - Sounds like fun*

Is it a US Spec car ? I would start with Rock Auto - the hit up the German houses. Would love to see a picture of the B5 wagon. I have an 86 Quantum Synchro - and am getting ready to turn it into a Texas Dirt Blaster / Racer if someone does not want it for its originality. Enjoy your first VW - there will never be another !


----------

